# Livie and Luca sizing help



## cndnveggie (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm trying to buy DS some new shoes. The problem is that he won't let me try shoes on him in the store, so I've been buying them online and hoping they fit. I'm finding some variation in sizes, though - right now, size 7 in See Kai Run seems to fit perfectly, but size 7 in Stride Rite is a bit big, and size 7 in Keens is really big.

I want to buy some Livie and Luca, and I used their sizing chart to try to figure out what size would fit DS. I could probably go with either size 7 or 8 - they are very close in size according to the sizing chart.

Does anyone know how Livie and Luca fit - does their sizing tend to run small or big? How do they compare to See Kai Runs? And are size 7 and 8 really as close in size as the chart indicates? TIA!!!


----------



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi!
I bought some Livie & Luca shoes last year, and I used the sizing chart like you did. I was surprised at how big the size was that DD needed on the chart (can't remember exact sizes, but it was a full size bigger than her other shoes), but I decided to trust the sizing chart and I'm so glad I did!!! So, in my experience, their shoes run a little small. Use the chart and trust it. I think they have a note on there that if you are at all above one size, get the next one up, so if I were you I would go with the 8. Good luck!


----------



## cndnveggie (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks - that's good to know!

Has anyone compared size 7 and 8? They look so close on the sizing chart, that I don't think size 8 would be too big on him right now...


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

I just ordered a pair for DD... the sizing chart is SO CLOSE I agonized about which size to choose... I hope they fit!!!


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

I called Livie & Luca recently and got the exact length measurements of the inside of the shoe for the different sizes. You can measure your DC's foot and add 1/2 inch for room to grow:

Size 3.5
4.25 inches

Size 4
4.5 inches

Size 4.5
4.75 inches

Size 5
5 inches

Size 5.5-6
5.25 inches

Size 6.5-7
5.5 inches

Size 7
5.75 inches

Size 8
5 and 7/8 inches

Size 9
6 and 1/8 inches

Size 10
6.25 inches

Size 11
6.5 inches

Size 12
6.75 inches

Hope that helps!
-


----------

